# Help please.. my dog starts gagging and getting scared



## acushing (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a boxer/pit that is 4 years old and 70lbs. On several occasions, she starts choking and freaks out. At this point she tries to eat anything around.. anything. I rub her throat to help her (which it normally does when she has something caught in her throat) and it doesn't seem to help any. Three times when I wasn't home, she has ate my carpet (off the floor) and my rugs... I believe in an attempt to feel better. On a couple of occasions, I have been home.. and it scares me half to death. Her eyes get watery and she looks at me with fear and that look of "help me mommy" - - She then starts trying to chew on ANYTHING around. As if something is in her throat. I normally give her a few pieces of bread and she seems to feel better. Until tonight..

Tonight, we were playing.. just rolling around on the floor and she went into one of her episodes. She got extremely scared, eyes watering and little bulgy and started trying to eat the couch. I got her a couple of pieces of bread, and that helped a bit, but not completely. So, I gave her ice and took her out to eat grass hoping that may make her feel better. (she loves fresh grass for some reason.. and it doesn't make her sick like other dogs) She ate the grass ravenously. I don't know why this happens or how to help it. I ran to the store to buy impecac and no luck.

That was about an hour ago. As I was writing this, it happened again. I noticed because she tried to eat the carpet. I gave her more bread and am now trying to induce vomitting with 2 teaspoons of hydrogen peroxide. (which she hated by the way) Can anyone help?? PLEASE? 

Any ideas?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Your dog needs a vet! Why on earth would you induce vommiting if you don't even know if she needs to throw up. Get your dog to a vet.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Get your dog to the vet ASAP, it sounds like a Collapsing Trachea.


----------



## acushing (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok. So, I gave her 2 teaspoons of Peroxide. And as much as she HATED me for doing it.. she threw up within minutes. She threw up three times.. with nothing other than the bread, grass and a little bit of food she had eaten. Nothing else in there. Now, I gave her more bread.. and she won't eat it. She won't eat her treats, bread, her canned food (which she loves more than anything.. and is eaten as a rare treat). Not even a piece of HAM. NOTHING. But, she seems happy, alert and ok. She was barking at the neighbors and playing with me a bit. I think she will be ok. HOPE SO. Please cross your fingers and say a prayer. 

But any help is appreciated. And I should say.. she has not eaten anything (at least to my knowledge) like chocolate or raisins and has no access to the pills or cleaning meds. 

Amber


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Amber,
Her trachea (airway) is COLLAPSING. The LAST thing you should be doing is inducing vomiting. Get her to a vet NOW.


----------



## acushing (Jul 22, 2007)

ON MY WAY NOW! THANK YOU!!! I am panicked.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Is it me? Or is the common sense meter in the red on this one?  

You need to get your dog to the vet ASAP.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

acushing said:


> ON MY WAY NOW! THANK YOU!!! I am panicked.


 
Give us an update when you get him treated.


----------



## acushing (Jul 22, 2007)

Well....we are back. And thank you to those that offered advice. As I stated, this has happened before and it was never a cause for panick. That's why I wasn't sure if I should take her to the vet. And she was breathing without any issues or problems, so I didn't think it had anything to do with her breathing (which again is why I didn't panick initially)

On the way there - she had her head out the window trying to bite at the air and running around in the car. Feeling MUCH better I would say. 

Verdict - Vet said she most likely ate something that she couldn't ingest and it made her sick. Therefore, she was trying to get it out. (Hence the gagging). And on the way up.. chances are.. it got caught. So, vet said that it was a good idea that I induced her vomitting because it got rid of the whatever was irritating her stomach and throat. (By the way - I looked up times NOT to have them vomit before I induced it). And the reason for the not eating - Peroxide tastes nasty and upsets their tummy.. and most of the time the dog won't eat anything for a little while because of that reason.

Now - she just ate a can of food, some treats.. and is laying next to me sound asleep.. snoring. That's where she will sleep tonight (just in case) So -one panick episode and $150 later... my girl is back to normal  Whew! That was scary. What we go through for our babies.. huh? 

Thanks again for all your help. 

Amber


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

acushing said:


> I have a boxer/pit that is 4 years old and 70lbs. On several occasions, she starts choking and freaks out. At this point she tries to eat anything around.. anything. I rub her throat to help her (which it normally does when she has something caught in her throat) and it doesn't seem to help any. Three times when I wasn't home, she has ate my carpet (off the floor) and my rugs... I believe in an attempt to feel better. On a couple of occasions, I have been home.. and it scares me half to death. Her eyes get watery and she looks at me with fear and that look of "help me mommy" - - She then starts trying to chew on ANYTHING around. As if something is in her throat. I normally give her a few pieces of bread and she seems to feel better. Until tonight..


I don't understand this. I thought this was an example of episodes that your dog has frequently? It doesn't sound right to me. If it were me, I'd take her to the vet for a complete and through exam. Something isn't right...Just my .2 cents.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing Mdawn, what on earth is normal about a dog doing this?


"On several occasions, she starts choking and freaks out. At this point she tries to eat anything around.. anything. I rub her throat to help her (which it normally does when she has something caught in her throat) and it doesn't seem to help any. Three times when I wasn't home, she has ate my carpet (off the floor) and my rugs... I believe in an attempt to feel better. On a couple of occasions, I have been home.. and it scares me half to death. Her eyes get watery and she looks at me with fear and that look of "help me mommy" - - She then starts trying to chew on ANYTHING around. As if something is in her throat. I normally give her a few pieces of bread and she seems to feel better. "

Sounds awfully strange to me, and bread? Seems to me there's something more going on here and furthermore why is the dog left unattended loose if this is a known issue? I'm pretty sure eating a rug could cause an intestinal blockage.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh yeah...I smell total BS. It's strong, isn't it?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> Oh yeah...I smell total BS. It's strong, isn't it?


...gettin' out my waders...


----------

